# Herring



## bias (Aug 29, 2004)

They are catching herring on the North side of the Island as well, but the weather has not cooperated much in the last week. Its either raining, or blowing thirty knots, or both. This week/weekend should be prime time.


----------



## mario (Apr 1, 2008)

I heard north side of long island . Lots of good size fish. Good luck I will be there wednesday. Can't wait!! Mario


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

mario said:


> I heard north side of long island . Lots of good size fish. Good luck I will be there wednesday. Can't wait!! Mario


 
Good Luck Mario we are leaving Thursday morning!!

Scott


----------



## wJAKE19 (Dec 19, 2005)

where are they now, heading up in the morning, only have 1 day to fish, need some help... cedarville done? should we head strait to raber bay?


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

wJAKE19 said:


> where are they now, heading up in the morning, only have 1 day to fish, need some help... cedarville done? should we head strait to raber bay?


 
Move up stream. St. Mary's


----------



## tapsoy68 (Jan 15, 2009)

rookie question here, are they in shallow spawning? What kind of water temps do they have to have?


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Fall spawners. They are moving up stream following the fly hatch as it moves up stream.


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Anyone still getting them? I'm thinking about going out on thursday but not sure where to launch...


----------

